# Sen Yama



## Sen Yama (Jul 2, 2008)

_Sen Yama _

Definition: A proper Noun which refers to one who uses diolouge too frequently, spazzes and cannot spell. Delusions of grandur and paranoia may exist.


----------



## DromedaryLights (Jul 2, 2008)

Is that so. Hello Sen yama.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## Nickie (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome Sen Yama-san.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 2, 2008)

Sen Yama said:


> _Sen Yama _
> 
> Definition: A proper Noun which refers to one who uses diolouge too frequently, spazzes and cannot spell. Delusions of grandur and paranoia may exist.


Is that like a warning?  Should we expect this from you...?

I believe you'll fit right in around here.  

Welcome!


----------



## GooGooMuck (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, Sen Yama. 
I like your avatar. Is it the comic book character Dawn? I can't really tell. If so, nice choice.


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 6, 2008)

My forum name comes from a anime fan-fic I wrote once. I needed a name to rhyme with Lightning [inabikari], so I chose Senmari [which is nonsence, but can mean one-thousand round objects {sen=1000, -mari is suffix for counting round objects}] and need a Japanese Last name, so randomly chose a common one, Yamamoto. This brings us to Senmari Yamamoto. Friend didn't like typing it out, so she cut four letters of both names [4=japanese word shi=shi can also mean 4 in japanese, so it was an inside joke], and thus we arive at my internet persona, Sen Yama. Which has seven letters, like my first name & Last name, and Sen starts with an 'S' just like my name. Now you know the story of my internet name.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 6, 2008)

I was thinking "Sen Yama".. sounds like Dime Mountain


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 6, 2008)

?


----------



## AA (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool avatar, Sen Yama.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

